# Biting and scratching



## xbecky685x (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello 
My Maisie moo has always biten and scratched us i have read the stickie at the top and i have no doubt shes only playing.. But no type of telling off works.. We put her on the floor and say with a firm no.. we have tried shutting her out the room for a few mins but she always got back to doing it! My hands look horrible and people always comment on them at work.. I am in no way ever going to get rid of her but i need to change her behaviour quick as i have recently found out i am pregnant! 
She really is the sweetest thing most of the time but she gets really hyperactive.. running about everywhere (I dont mind this) But its when shes in this mood she starts biting a scratching at us!  Any help would be apprieciated 

x


----------



## Burretje (May 7, 2012)

What are the circumstances under which she scratches and bites? When you pet her, when you play with her or at other occasions?

My kitten used to bite me when I petted her. I stopped this behavior bij consequently saying no to her and by holding my hand very still when she bit me. Key is not to remove your hand, since this will teach your cat that if she bites, you will withdraw.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you tried blowing on her face when she does it? Always works for us.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't let her play with your hands.

Instead buy a Willow's Macey Mouse from [email protected] and hold this out for her when you play with her. It is a giant soft toy mouse (as big as a man's hand) containing catnip, and her biting and scratching will be directed towards the toy.

Willow's Macy Mouse Catnip Cat Toy | Pets at Home

Don't leave the toy with her, but put away until you want to have some more playtime with her. She will start to associate the toy with having a game with you.

Some cats never seem to learn to be gentle with humans (or other cats)
when they play, but it is definitely worth trying Spid's suggestion of blowing in her face, and see if it helps.

If not, then you have to protect yourself, either by redirecting her responses onto the toy mouse, as above, or else by wearing a pair of thornproof gardening gloves when you play with her.


----------



## xbecky685x (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes its usually when we play with her.. she has plenty of toys and we do play with them with her but she'd rather my hand sometimes! I think il buy that giant mouse and give that ago.. 
Thanks for the advice guys 
x


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

xbecky685x said:


> Hello
> My Maisie moo has always biten and scratched us i have read the stickie at the top and i have no doubt shes only playing.. But no type of telling off works.. We put her on the floor and say with a firm no.. we have tried shutting her out the room for a few mins but she always got back to doing it! My hands look horrible and people always comment on them at work.. I am in no way ever going to get rid of her but i need to change her behaviour quick as i have recently found out i am pregnant!
> She really is the sweetest thing most of the time but she gets really hyperactive.. running about everywhere (I dont mind this) But its when shes in this mood she starts biting a scratching at us!  Any help would be apprieciated
> 
> x


No help as I'm in no position to offer any advice and here's why, a pic of my right hand in typically scratched condition after #1 cat, Bola's *attempting* to kill it. I don't mind him being so rough as I enjoy it as much as him, tho' the state of my hands and arms often takes a lot of explaining


----------



## xbecky685x (Jan 22, 2012)

Ohh mine are looking pretty similar! Haha! She can get abit carried away and it hurts! lol x


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Is she an only cat?
Rumble is a bitey scratchy cat too. And my hands also used to look just like the picture above all the time. But since he got some feline playmates i'm pretty much scratch free. He's still got the bitey scratchy nature in him - picking him up is a really bad idea unless you enjoy pain. But generally he goes to the other cats for his rough and tumble and comes to me for cuddles which is perfect.


----------



## Celador (May 12, 2011)

porps said:


> Is she an only cat?
> Rumble is a bitey scratchy cat too. And my hands also used to look just like the picture above all the time. But since he got some feline playmates i'm pretty much scratch free. He's still got the bitey scratchy nature in him - picking him up is a really bad idea unless you enjoy pain. But generally he goes to the other cats for his rough and tumble and comes to me for cuddles which is perfect.


This is almost exactly what I was going to reply with ... Cookie was very scratchy when we first got her and my hands always looked like the picture posted above. But since we got Rusty, they wrestle with each other and we're left with only the happy times 

I think it is partly age as well ... even Rusty was quite bitey / scratchy when we got him, he now only nibbles to let you know he's had enough.


----------



## Burretje (May 7, 2012)

A good trick is to play with toys that keep distance between her and you. Such as:




























Such toys are excellent, since they enable your cat to practice her prey drive and will keep you safe and unharmed in te proces. It is great fun playing with them.

It's quite easy to make such toys yourself as well.


----------



## xbecky685x (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah she is an only cat.. I did wonder if thats whys she bites and scratches.. Unfortunatly i dont think im allowed another one  Although i would love too 
Thanks for the advice  Im hoping she will gradually grow out of it! Lol 
x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If you let her play with your hands she is unlikely to grow out f it - as it will always be fun - really when she starts scratching and biting you need to blow on her face, and then walk away. An adult cat playing like this could really cause some hurt.


----------



## xbecky685x (Jan 22, 2012)

I tried blowing in her face and she got harder  x


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

The toys are great suggestions, but also clip her claws, it's painless to the cat and they will grow back - not in any way suggesting de-clawing in case anyone gets confused!!!! 

Clipping the claws once a month does make a big difference to the amount of scratches you get, but obviously you need to find a solution to the issue too. Best of luck that you find a toy/hand replacement.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

My Amber bites too for no reason! I also tried the blowing into her face and she was worse, it made her so angry. So now I use the water bottle, only spray if she is naughty, but not directly into her face always to the side. She understands thats the bottle is for behaviour that's not good. Now all I do is pick it up point towards her and she stops


----------

